
Show HN: Piste 3D ski maps (hybrid iOS Swift and JS/WebGL app) - pheelicks
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/piste-3d-ski-snowboard-maps/id1059883504?ls=1&mt=8
======
pheelicks
Hi HN, we launched the web version,
[http://www.piste.io](http://www.piste.io), of Piste last year
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8699339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8699339))
and have since come a long way. Would love to hear your feedback.

